# Going Dutch



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Shall I drive the TT today? Nah, better to clean and wax and polish the wheelarches. A couple of before 'n' afters to gladden Janitor's heart.


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

Very impressive - cant knock the dedication.

what do you put on that to get that finish - insiude the wheel arches is a strange material - like pressed board stapled together..


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Nice job. Respect.

Not sure I will go that far.
Crap at 'car lifting'. Last time I tried it, I dropped my ex-mrs's VW Polo on its arse trying to change a wheel. LOL

Bloody useless at manual labour like that.
Can do a great job of cleaning them though.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

huggy said:


> Very impressive - cant knock the dedication.
> 
> what do you put on that to get that finish - insiude the wheel arches is a strange material - like pressed board stapled together..


Strange materials indeed - some sort of compressed fibre stuff, probably 'green' and recyclable.

All I used was some Viro Sol and a paint brush to agitate it and then washed off with lots of water. That's it.

Viro Sol can be obtained here: http://www.cloverchem.co.uk/uk/index_uk.htm, under Industrial Cleaners/Engineering products, or you can ask them for your local stockist. Excellent stuff for wheel cleaning, citrus based so no nasty acids to attack your wheels.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Bored Brian?

 :roll:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh ho ho YES!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Great work Brian!

It's all in the detail [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

When you do it again next week, give everything a good blast of Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Treatment or Meguiars All Season Dressing - it provides a good protective base to make subsequent cleaning a bit easier

Quality. My heart is warmed [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## oli660 (Jan 19, 2008)

VicTT said:


> Excellent stuff for wheel cleaning, citrus based so no nasty acids to attack your wheels.


err.. you sure about that?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Calipers look good in black.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Mozes, get a life dude :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

p.s. don't forget to post some pic's from your wheelarches after three day's.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

oli660 said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent stuff for wheel cleaning, citrus based so no nasty acids to attack your wheels.
> ...


Yup. As recommended by the forum cleaning magician Jac-in-a-box.

Of Viro Sol, under the heading of "Wheel Cleaner"he says:

Brilliant stuff; for heavy soiling spray on neat and allow to soak for 5-10 mins and hose off - stubborn deposits may need a little agitating. Normal soiling dilute 1:10 with water and apply as above. It wont damage the wheels finish or brakes unlike some acidic products. 50 litres of wheel cleaner for around Â£6
Don't use it on the paintwork - it'll strip the wax off (wont damage the paint though) and don't use it on the leather. Otherwise its fine just about anywhere


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

oli660 said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent stuff for wheel cleaning, citrus based so no nasty acids to attack your wheels.
> ...


Yup. As recommended by the forum cleaning magician Jac-in-a-box.

Of Viro Sol, under the heading of "Wheel Cleaner"he says:

Brilliant stuff; for heavy soiling spray on neat and allow to soak for 5-10 mins and hose off - stubborn deposits may need a little agitating. Normal soiling dilute 1:10 with water and apply as above. It wont damage the wheels finish or brakes unlike some acidic products. 50 litres of wheel cleaner for around Â£6
Don't use it on the paintwork - it'll strip the wax off (wont damage the paint though) and don't use it on the leather. Otherwise its fine just about anywhere


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Mozes, get a life dude :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol:

I just looked again, because i couldnÂ´t believe my eyes, you actualy cleaned that part of your car so perfect.

You must have a ugly wive or you must realy love your car till death :lol:

How in earth can some-one with a reasonable set of brains do that totaly nonsens job?

Let me gues...you are now praying, that i won't be raining tomorrow?


----------



## oli660 (Jan 19, 2008)

VicTT said:


> oli660 said:
> 
> 
> > VicTT said:
> ...


I was referring more to the statement.. if something is citrus based, surely that implies it contains citrus acid which would in turn react to the metal?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice job there Vic....luvin' the "Black" calipers too...

Just interested in where you put the front axle stand - it looks like there's a pce of ali engine block being used.....?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

oli660 said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > oli660 said:
> ...


Ah yes but I did say "no *nasty *acid" And I was comparing to a product such as Wonder Wheels which contains Hydrochloric acid and Phosphoric acid (total acid content 5%). I don't think many on here will want to be using that on their wheels.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Nice job there Vic....luvin' the "Black" calipers too...
> 
> Just interested in where you put the front axle stand - it looks like there's a pce of ali engine block being used.....?


I did the calipers a couple of days after getting the car - 11 months ago now. Seems to have lasted well.

No, not part of the engine block  . The ali block is the rear bush housing for the lower suspension arm and is fairly substantial. Don't go putting stands under the suspension arms themselves though.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

What about getting the tyres from the aloy-wheel's and than clean the inside from the tyres?

I think you would be famous afterward, because those pic's would be around the world in no-time.

people like you give us....TT-owners.....a bad name, with all youre waxing threads.

why don't you drive the car, for one day, instead of polishing the paint down to the metal :wink:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job there Vic....luvin' the "Black" calipers too...
> ...


Cheers Vic... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Rebel said:


> What about getting the tyres from the aloy-wheel's and than clean the inside from the tyres?
> 
> I think you would be famous afterward, because those pic's would be around the world in no-time.
> 
> ...


Well - I did clean the wheels as well - all 8 of them since I cleaned the set I use for track days too. In fact it was the new front brakes and pads that started me on the cleaning job as they looked out of place in the dirty wheel arches. After the last track day I had very bad brake judder from managing to warp the front discs. New parts had to be fitted.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep, good info [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

You're dead right with the Wonder Wheels stuff Brian. It's awful kit

Cleaned my Turbines today which were covered in salt and brake dust. On a properly prepared and waxed surface, it's a joy and takes such little effort with simple car wash suds


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Oh ho ho YES!!! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Great work Brian!
> 
> It's all in the detail [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


I remembered that your cleaning thesis recommended some product for under the arches but I knew I didn't have it to hand and it was a spur of the moment job anyway. Ta for the reminder.

Ok, I'll do it properly next week. :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

VicTT said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > What about getting the tyres from the aloy-wheel's and than clean the inside from the tyres?
> ...


You driving on a track? hahaha that would be the day
you would shit yourselve because you would be afraid for stonechips.

anyway keep posting those waxing pictures, they turn a big smile on my face, i had a nice evening.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Rebel said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > Rebel said:
> ...


Good to hear you are enjoying yourself Reb's. Thats what the forum is about. Having fun and all joining in together. Take it easy yeh. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Rebel said:


> You driving on a track? hahaha that would be the day
> you would shit yourselve because you would be afraid for stonechips.
> 
> anyway keep posting those waxing pictures, they turn a big smile on my face, i had a nice evening.


A couple more waxing pictures:


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice piccys Brian - thanks for posting them 

Went to Brands Hatch yesterday for the Lotus On Track series - in the snow! That was, erm, interesting at times

Could have been a disaster, but luckily, all worked out well and I'm sure all those who taking part and supporting will soon have their cars shiny again


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Someone else's pics who was kind enough to post them on the events section.

Graham Hill bend in the snow eh? At least the run off area is big!

Were you driving or watching or passengering? Or maybe pining for the Lotus?

The morning at Castle Combe was in drizzle so the track was just a little slippery, so was being careful not to go onto the green ice. Made the car really filthy but it all washes off easily enough


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nah, not driving fella... who do I think I am..? 

It was to support the LoT series and the great Community. Yes, GH Bend was certainly tentative thats for sure!

M25 near Brands:










Qualifying session:










Class A Race:










Chris Randall giving me the thumb after winning Class B&C Race:










Was good to see Martin Donnelly driving a Lotus in anger again too 

Not pining for the car too much but still maintain it would be great to have an S1 Exige as a total toy one day [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------

